

Ask HN: Is my 'blog' worth putting on my CV? - skytbest

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;int-a.github.io<p>I started this blog a bit ago while I was taking an Android Dev coursera course. I&#x27;m looking for some criticism on it. I&#x27;m trying to get started with Android Development. Right now I feel like there is no &quot;meat&quot; to it, not much in the way of technical content. Do you think it is worth putting on my CV? Any feed back is appreciated!
======
patio11
a) Don't call it a blog. Cite the important essays as essays, probably by
name. If your blogging does not result in individual essays important enough
to cite by name, revise your strategy. b) It is absolutely the case that at
least some CVs created for some purposes are improved by the addition of
things which feel blog-y in character. I don't know how far it would get you
if you were looking to get an academic appointment (likely less than having an
article in the Journal Of Nobody Reads This Ever), but there are many people
whose professional reputations are enhanced quite a bit through their writing
platforms.

------
switch33
Fix the design at least. The pictures are huge, the format is really off. Not
much content would be ok, but the utter design of it is less than appealing.

As for content. You can definitely improve it if you spend more time on it.

The people who get hired for having good blogs have one of two
things(sometimes both): good design or good content

Since your blog appears to have neither, I'd side with just listing your
github, but not your blog unless you fix more of it.

------
argonaut
Since it's just a personal blog, I would just add it as a link in your contact
info. In other words, just link to it next to where you put your github link /
email / phone number.

The design is fine.

